# TTS Configuration now available at Audi.de



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/tt/tts-coupe/motor.html?pid=int_micro_tt


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

German brochure updated to include TTS Coupe, and the Roadsters:
http://www.audi.de/dam/nemo/models/...pe_tt-roadster_tts-coupe_tts-roadster-neu.pdf


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

This is my guess on stateside base pricing (pre-destination):

TT 2.0T S-Tronics = $36,000
TTS = $49,900

Based on the following info that is already known:

German Pricing:
S3 Sedan = 40,900 Euros
TT Coupe = 35,000 Euros
TTS Coupe = 49,100 Euros

USA Pricing:
S3 Sedan = $41,100
Porsche Cayman = $52,600


----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

quattive said:


> This is my guess on stateside base pricing (pre-destination):
> 
> TT 2.0T S-Tronics = $36,000
> TTS = $49,900
> ...



Sounds good, solid chance it'll be about that!


----------

